# THE DOCTOR WEARS A STETSON, a Texas Romance by Anne Marie Novark, 99c Special



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Everyone!!!



In the mood for a Lone Star Romance?

The Doctor Wears A Stetson
*AmazonUS*

The Doctor Wears A Stetson
*AmazonUK*

_Jessie Devine can rebuild an engine blindfolded, but when it comes to men, she's all thumbs. When it comes to Cameron McCade, it's even worse. He stole her heart in high school, then left town for good. Now he's back and sparks are flying. Can they take up where they left off? Can Jessie risk her heart again? Repairing cars is no problem, but taming Cameron's restless spirit is something else entirely.

_

*Excerpt:*

The atmosphere sizzled in the small office. Jessie stood like a statue, her eyes opened wide. "Why did you come back?" Her raspy voice held a note of accusation.

Cameron also heard anguish in her words. Was he causing Jessie pain? When all he wanted was to hold her in his arms, take her to bed and make love to her until the passion between them was spent?

In two long strides, he was beside her. She backed against the file cabinet. He stepped closer.

"You know why I'm back. We need to finish what we started seventeen years ago." He touched a finger to her cheek, traced the smooth line of her jaw, eased his hand behind her neck and pulled her to him. Her trembling intensified and she put her hands on his chest as if to ward him off.

He caught her hands and moved them over his heart. "Feel my heartbeat, Jess. It's beating for you." He pressed his body against hers. "Feel how much I want you. I tried to stay away, but God help me, I couldn't."

His mouth claimed hers in fierce desire. Jessie moaned, holding back only for a second, knowing deep down resistance was hopeless.

She couldn't help it . . . she kissed him back.
###

*Remember: *_*Life's too short not to love a Texan!!!
*_

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Anne Marie, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's another excerpt from The Doctor Wears A Stetson:

_When the song ended, he took her by the elbow and led her away into the night. He was breathing hard, walking fast. Jessie had to run to keep up with him. She tried to free her arm, but Cameron ignored her.

"What are you doing? Where are you taking me?" she whispered furiously, glancing back at the diminishing lights surrounding the dance floor.

"I'm taking you someplace where we can be alone. We need to be alone."

Cameron pulled Jessie to the side of the huge implement barn, away from prying eyes. He held her for a moment, hugging her close. "I've wanted to do this all evening."

The savage yearning in his voice flowed over Jessie like a blanket of pure desire. An answering ache in the pit of her stomach begged for fulfillment. Tori's punch clouded all reason. Jessie's body burned for one man; she had always burned for one man. He was here, holding her, wanting her.

Cameron touched her cheek, sliding his fingers into her hair, tangling them in the silky bonds. With infinite gentleness, he brought her lips close to his mouth. She felt his breath mingle with hers. The effects of the punch, combined with the intoxicating nearness of Cameron's body, pushed all thoughts of resistance to the back of Jessie's mind.
_

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Another author who luuvvvvs a great Stetson!!!  LOL!!!

Your book sounds terrific, Anne Marie!!!

My Stetson-luv comes in the form of STOMPIN' ON STETSONS, Book Two in my Bootscootin' Books Series...they're romantic comedies with a chick lit gone-country twist.

Cheers to hot heroes in Stetsons!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I also luuuvvv your 99 Cent Price Point!

I just did that with BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS, Book One in my Bootscootin' Books Series.

I luuuvvv introducing my series for less than a trip to your local dollar store.  That I can then treat readers to the entire series of books for less than one paperback book...well...that's just a thrill and then some!!!


----------



## Jorean (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like a fun read. I will pick it up. Good luck with your book.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, DD!!!

I really like your Bootscootin' Series brand!!!  The covers are great and the stories sound like fun!!!

Going to go check them out!!! Especially at 99 cents!!!

Thank you, Jorean!!! Hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

*Life's too short NOT to love a Texan!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Indeed he does!






"I wear a Stetson now. Stetsons are cool."


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Stetsons ARE cool!!!

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Summer Sizzling Romance!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Fall into Romance!!!

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Happy Holidays and Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Curl up with a sexy Cowboy!!! Cowboy Romance, that is!!!

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

*Check out my new cover:
*


_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Book One: The Diamondback Ranch Series!!!

Don't miss it!!!

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Curl up with a Lone Star Romance!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Cowboy Romances are hot, hot, hot!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)




----------

